# It helps to know that to connect to the amplifier



## vicen_19 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello, I am new in this forum and am of Spain. I have an amplifier Phoenix gold route 66 aniversary and querria know that conectariais you as for subwoofer and separated routes. Thank you and a greeting from Spain.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Type it in spanish because our english is kinda hard to understand. I can translate for you in english if you dont know of a free translation webpage.


Espanol amigo.


Welcome to DIYMA.


----------



## vicen_19 (Jun 10, 2012)

okok, for my problem is not ningun the translator uses providing that he translates it well...


----------



## Miller319 (Jan 8, 2012)

Our apologies. Your question did not translate well and we do not understand what you need. He is offering to help you, if you would please restate the question in Spanish.

Google Translated edition
Nuestras disculpas. Su pregunta no se tradujo bien y no entendemos lo que usted necesita. Él se ofrece a ayudarle, si usted por favor, repita la pregunta en español.



For what it's worth, here's the manual in English.
http://narbi.free.fr/manuels/Amplis/Phoenix gold/Route66.pdf


----------



## vicen_19 (Jun 10, 2012)

queria preguntar hasta que potencia pondriais para unas vias separadas y un subwoofer y si me podeis dar algun modelo en concreto mejor, gracias


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

vicen_19 said:


> English: I wanted to ask to put that power to a separate speakers and a subwoofer and if you can give me any particular model better, thanks
> 
> spanish: Quería preguntarle a poner ese poder a un altavoces independientes y un subwoofer, y si usted me puede dar un modelo concreto mejor, gracias



I guess your asking on how to share a channel with woofers and mids and/or tweets you will need a passive crossover. The manual should explain, if not there are plenty of diagrams/schematics out there explaining how to do one yourself.

If anything the amplifier will need to get serviced and all caps (especially the rail and B+ caps) will have to be replaced. The old PG's are infamous for having leaky caps, most of the time you can't even see it or detect it untill your amp catches on fire/smoke.



Spanish: Supongo que tu pregunta acerca de cómo compartir un canal con altavoces de graves y medios y los tweets o que va a necesitar un filtro pasivo. El manual debería explicar, si no hay un montón de diagramas o esquemas que hay que explica cómo hacer uno mismo. En todo caso el amplificador se necesita para obtener condensadores aparthoteles y todos (especialmente el ferrocarril y las tapas B +) tendrá que ser reemplazado. El viejo PG son famosos por tener los condensadores que gotean, la mayoría de las veces ni siquiera se puede ver o detectar él hasta su amplificador se prende fuego / humo.


----------



## vicen_19 (Jun 10, 2012)

nono, mi pregunta es para que me recomendeis que altavoces poner de 5" y que subwoofer


----------



## vicen_19 (Jun 10, 2012)

not if you will read, I want to tell me that set and subwoofer to the amplifier


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

PM sent, but you inbox is full

D.


----------

